# Clunking sound front passenger side



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Endlinks or mounts. I recommend upgrading to the MOOG Endlinks. For more information check here: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-gen1-brakes-suspension-tutorials/168338-how-replace-sway-anti-roll-bar-end-links.html


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

wasney said:


> Endlinks or mounts. I recommend upgrading to the MOOG Endlinks. For more information check here:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-gen1-brakes-suspension-tutorials/168338-how-replace-sway-anti-roll-bar-end-links.html



Yeah I saw these. I was just wondering if that's what it seems like it would be with my mileage and everything. It seems that way to me, but it isn't doing it all the time only over certain bumps.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

jayno20 said:


> wasney said:
> 
> 
> > Endlinks or mounts. I recommend upgrading to the MOOG Endlinks. For more information check here:
> ...



Based on the mileage and such, I'd say the endlinks. My mounts didn't make noise until like 60-70k


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jayno20 said:


> I have a 2015 Cruze LTZ and I am getting a clunk at the front passenger side over SOME bumps (bigger ones like manhole covers, etc.) It doesn't happen all the time, I have 37k on the car... Does this sound like it could be the sway bar end links?



Sounds just like an Aaron Rodgers!! ;>)


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a clunking...rattle but figured out what mine is. Plastic snaps that hold the wheel well in place were missing so more or less flapping a bit in the breeze. I was thinking end links before it got louder lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Upper or lower Control Arms?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Upper or lower Control Arms?


For the knowledge base......Cruze only has lower control arms.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> For the knowledge base......Cruze only has lower control arms.
> 
> Rob


Thanks, now that I didn't know!


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I was hoping it wasn't the control arms at this low of a mileage, but I'll check it out soon.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Hope u get your clunking fixed. I just picked up a pack of the nylon rivets to hold my fender well in place. Quiet as ever driving home....had to put them in in the parking lot lol


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I replaced the end links with the Moog set up but my clunking is still happening. It almost seems like depending on the bump it sounds like it's on either the driver or the passenger side. It isn't happening over smaller bumps and it seems to really only happen if the wheel is turned. Any suggestions?


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds like brake pads.. Mine does that over the same type of bumps... I apply brakes very lightly over the same bumps and it goes away.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

pgthe1 said:


> Sounds like brake pads.. Mine does that over the same type of bumps... I apply brakes very lightly over the same bumps and it goes away.



Just changed all the pads and rotors at the same time as the sway bar end links. Brakes are completely quiet so I don't think they are the culprits here. It really sounds like the sway bar but the bushings and the end links are good. I'm really at a loss.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think someone said the sway bar bushings were indeed urethane and not rubber. At 36,000 miles I doubt the sway bar is the problem. I can't look back in this post to see what year your vehicle is without loosing what I'm typing. At 35,000 miles seems kinda low, the vehicle may have been sitting. 

I'd look into the strut rubber mount at the top of the strut between the strut and the shock tower. They have been known to make noise while turning at low speeds. 

This was an issue with 2011's and 2012's when they were new right off dealership lot. There was even a change with 2011-2012's to address front strut/springs for this issue. All latter Cruze's got the updated parts, but a low mileage car that's been sitting, makes noise while turning that's where I'd be looking before tearing out the sway bar.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> I think someone said the sway bar bushings were indeed urethane and not rubber. At 36,000 miles I doubt the sway bar is the problem. I can't look back in this post to see what year your vehicle is without loosing what I'm typing. At 35,000 miles seems kinda low, the vehicle may have been sitting.
> 
> I'd look into the strut rubber mount at the top of the strut between the strut and the shock tower. They have been known to make noise while turning at low speeds.
> 
> This was an issue with 2011's and 2012's when they were new right off dealership lot. There was even a change with 2011-2012's to address front strut/springs for this issue. All latter Cruze's got the updated parts, but a low mileage car that's been sitting, makes noise while turning that's where I'd be looking before tearing out the sway bar.



Car is a 2015 and it just hit 40k miles. I am not going to be tearing out the sway bar as I already replaced the endlinks and the bushings appear to be fine. When turning the wheel (while sitting still) there is NO noise at all from the struts which tells me the strut mounts are ok (unless I'm missing something). I'm not sure what else to check...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had mine replaced at the dealer in the first 500 miles.. Going slowly less than 5 miles per hour in a parking lot turning the wheel fairly tightly while moving. Could hear a popping noise when turning one direction, but not in the other direction. 

I drove the car with the tech and he said sounds like the shock mount is not allowing smooth movement. There have been service bulletins that told the technicians to liberally apply silicone spray up into the rubber on the top of the mount. This sometimes works, but it doesn't seem to last. 

Might be worth it for diagnostic purposes though.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Also, it doesn't happen specifically while turning, just seems to happen more when turning. The sound is there whether turning or not while going over larger bumps. Also sounds like it is on the passenger side sometimes and other times I swear it's on the drivers side which is why I initially thought that the sway bar end links made sense.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> I had mine replaced at the dealer in the first 500 miles.. Going slowly less than 5 miles per hour in a parking lot turning the wheel fairly tightly while moving. Could hear a popping noise when turning one direction, but not in the other direction.
> 
> I drove the car with the tech and he said sounds like the shock mount is not allowing smooth movement. There have been service bulletins that told the technicians to liberally apply silicone spray up into the rubber on the top of the mount. This sometimes works, but it doesn't seem to last.
> 
> Might be worth it for diagnostic purposes though.



I can give that a try, but that is not the noise I am getting. It is definitely more of a metallic clunk sound versus a "pop" sound. It's the exact sound you would get if your sway bar bushings were bad and the bar was moving around.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

OK so here is the latest. I am now getting a noise when sitting still (doesn't happen if the car is moving) when turning the wheel to the left. I believe it is related to the clunking sound I am getting as well. Lower control arm?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

No one has any ideas?


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> Just changed all the pads and rotors at the same time as the sway bar end links. Brakes are completely quiet so I don't think they are the culprits here. It really sounds like the sway bar but the bushings and the end links are good. I'm really at a loss.


I had the same thing happen to me when I replaced my pads. I hear it especially when driving over light deflectors, try it and you'll hear it, its stops as soon as you apply the brakes. I think what happens is the brake pads have a little bit of play inside the clips and rattle as you go over small bumps.

I gave up trying to get rid of the sound, I did not use OEM brake pads and hardware, may have something to do with it.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Definitely not the pads. The video I posted shows it's not brake pad related.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jayno20 said:


> OK so here is the latest. I am now getting a noise when sitting still (doesn't happen if the car is moving) when turning the wheel to the left. I believe it is related to the clunking sound I am getting as well. Lower control arm?


Upper spring seat.

Very common on Cruzes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Upper spring seat.
> 
> Very common on Cruzes.






^That should not turn. If it does, you've found the one you need to change.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> ^That should not turn. If it does, you've found the one you need to change.



Just tried it, and neither one of them turn... :banghead:


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is there any chance it's the strut mounts but they DON'T spin? If not, what else could this be?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> Is there any chance it's the strut mounts but they DON'T spin? If not, what else could this be?


While the top from under the hood shouldn't turn, the bottom rubber bearing definitely is supposed to turn. If you take spray silicone and lubricate the rubber mount from inside the wheel well and it goes away then that's the issue.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> While the top from under the hood shouldn't turn, the bottom rubber bearing definitely is supposed to turn. If you take spray silicone and lubricate the rubber mount from inside the wheel well and it goes away then that's the issue.



I'll try that and report back.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It's tough to get a spray straw in there. The rubber is sandwiched between two plastic pieces. As J Blackburn mentioned this has been a cruze problem and kind of a GM problem for a long time. 

My Intrigues had the same issue, GM's answer at the time was for the technician to spray lube with silicone at each oil change. This was insane, I've heard of people assembling the mount with a light amount of grease, but any grease you actually use must be rubber compatible. A low temperature silicone or soap grease might work. An axle grease will destroy the rubber mount and then you have additional problems.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> OK so here is the latest. I am now getting a noise when sitting still (doesn't happen if the car is moving) when turning the wheel to the left. I believe it is related to the clunking sound I am getting as well. Lower control arm?


Ok-- another place to look.. Remove the floor mats completely.. Look at the white bushing on the steering shaft that goes through the firewall. With your head under there, have someone turn the wheel. There was an early post by Blueangel back in 2011 or 2012 that mentioned Intermediate Steering shaft lubrication issues. 

That was an issue on early 2011s and maybe some 2012's but that was corrected with car assembly and hasn't come up much since. Hard to tell if it's inside the car, or if you see or hear vibrations then I'd suspect something grabbing on the intermediate steering shaft. 

But I think this would provide noise no matter what. It's too easy for you to duplicate turning the wheel only to the left. Leaning more twards strut mount top bearings.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> Ok-- another place to look.. Remove the floor mats completely.. Look at the white bushing on the steering shaft that goes through the firewall. With your head under there, have someone turn the wheel. There was an early post by Blueangel back in 2011 or 2012 that mentioned Intermediate Steering shaft lubrication issues.
> 
> That was an issue on early 2011s and maybe some 2012's but that was corrected with car assembly and hasn't come up much since. Hard to tell if it's inside the car, or if you see or hear vibrations then I'd suspect something grabbing on the intermediate steering shaft.
> 
> But I think this would provide noise no matter what. It's too easy for you to duplicate turning the wheel only to the left. Leaning more twards strut mount top bearings.




Yeah I had seen that issue, but the noise is not just inside the car it is definitely coming from the front suspension and even more audible outside of the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know for sure that they will turn on a Cruze like they did on my Volvo, but I do know that a couple people have had them go bad and that's what it sounds like.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I don't know for sure that they will turn on a Cruze like they did on my Volvo, but I do know that a couple people have had them go bad and that's what it sounds like.



Would that cause a "clunking" sound over small bumps as well?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jayno20 said:


> Would that cause a "clunking" sound over small bumps as well?


Yes, definitely. 

Replace the crappy plastic sway bar links while you're in there. Rock auto and other parts suppliers have good-quality metal ones.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, definitely.
> 
> Replace the crappy plastic sway bar links while you're in there. Rock auto and other parts suppliers have good-quality metal ones.



I already did replace those thinking that was where the problem was. I will look into new strut mounts and see if that fixes it. Any ideas on cost for those?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jayno20 said:


> I already did replace those thinking that was where the problem was. I will look into new strut mounts and see if that fixes it. Any ideas on cost for those?


Look to be $20-30 on RockAuto depending on the brand.

You'll have to remove the whole strut to replace, though. My Cruze's front struts were beginning to degrade by 60k, so I'd probably replace those if I had to remove the whole thing anyway.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Look to be $20-30 on RockAuto depending on the brand.
> 
> You'll have to remove the whole strut to replace, though. My Cruze's front struts were beginning to degrade by 60k, so I'd probably replace those if I had to remove the whole thing anyway.



I was thinking of just doing the whole assembly to avoid having to taking the springs off, etc. I am at 42k on the car so it's pretty close to that time anyway. I have the LTZ so does anyone know where I could buy those full strut packages cheap?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone know the part number for the stock strut WITH sport suspension (LTZ)?


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone know?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I hear crickets. 

You could ask the parts department at your dealer for the part number and then search online for the best price. Some dealers will match online prices.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would consider the Bilsteins if you can afford them.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm having trouble finding the stock struts. I found a set on Rock Auto made by FCS but not sure of their quality. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> I'm having trouble finding the stock struts. I found a set on Rock Auto made by FCS but not sure of their quality. Does anyone have any experience with them?


FCS was one of the first listings for a complete strut assembly in the rock auto catalog. Seem to be a cheap economy line from what I googled. If you really want to replace the entire loaded strut as an assembly I'd look at the Monroe's. I thought I remember seeing them in the catalog, plus I believe there might be a spring rebate on them. 

If your willing to buy the pieces, and decompress the springs there's several standard struts to choose from. But in that case you have to buy the mounts and hardware separately.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My 2014 is making the exact same noise as the guy's YouTube video. No clue what my issue is.


----------

